# spotted marsh frogs enclosure



## reptilesrkool (May 28, 2010)

hi everyone i have a frend who i will proble b getting sum spotted marsh frogs off because he has lost intreste in them so i was wondering if this setup would b ok and wat do i need to breed them


----------

